# lm-sensors

## jmja89

whenver I try to run sensros, it spits out complaints that it cant access procfs/sysfs files. The lm_sensors web page FAQ says that this is because either sysfs is not mounted or i2c-sensors module is not loaded. Well, sysfs is mounted (/sys is populated) so it must be that i2c-sensors is not loaded. The only problem is that I can not find anywhere in the kernel config to create a module called i2c-sensors (I have gentoo-sources-2.6.16-r :Cool:  so what am I supposed to do? Others have posted about his or with similar complaints, but I have not found any solutions out there. Is there a solution?

----------

## Philantrop

You'll find the i2c devices in menuconfig under "Device Drivers" / "I2C support" / "I2C Hardware Bus support" and some more under "Miscellaneous I2C Chip support".

----------

## jmja89

yes, I HVE those, but none are i2c-sensors, in fact I have EVERYTHING under i2c and hardware sensors built in as modules

----------

## Philantrop

Ok, then run "sensors-detect" and load the hardware-specific modules it suggests. There is no "i2c-sensors" module but those bus support modules.

I have the following modules loaded, for example:

```
it87

i2c_isa

i2c_viapro

eeprom

```

Without any drivers, sensors can't tell you anything of course. No arms, no cookies.

----------

## jmja89

no, no, no you guys do not understand, perhaps I am not being clear. I HAVE run sensors-detect, I HAVE the appropriate interface modules loaded, I HAVE followed set-up instructions, I HAVE included every possible module in the kernel, the FAQ on http://www2.lm-sensors.nu/~lm78/cvs/lm_sensors2/doc/lm_sensors-FAQ.html specifically says that i2c_sensor is needed (4.20) but this module does not exist in the kernel. THAT is my problem, in order for it to work it says it needs a non-existant module to be loaded.

----------

## Philantrop

Ok, I'm sorry. My lm_sensors package works perfectly fine without loading a module called "i2c_sensor" that doesn't even exist in recent 2.6 kernels (I've checked your kernel version, too. :) ) and that isn't part of the lm_sensors package itself.

I've never made the acquaintance of that evasive module and I think I never will (and thus can't help you) but I wish you the best of luck hunting down that invisible beast. :)

----------

## linuxtuxhellsinki

I've also problems with starting lm_sensors and I don't know why   :Question: 

```
mandrake ~ # /etc/init.d/lm_sensors start

 * Loading lm_sensors modules...

 *   Loading i2c-isa ...                                         [ ok ]

 *   Loading eeprom ...                                         [ ok ]

 *   Loading smsc47m1 ...                                        [ ok ]

 * Initializing sensors ...                                        [ !! ]

mandrake ~ # echo $?

1

mandrake ~ # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

smsc47m1                9220  0

eeprom                  7056  0

i2c_isa                 4736  1 smsc47m1

mandrake ~ # lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82845 845 (Brookdale) Chipset Host Bridge (rev 03)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82845 845 (Brookdale) Chipset AGP Bridge (rev 03)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev 12)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801BA ISA Bridge (LPC) (rev 12)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801BA IDE U100 (rev 12)

00:1f.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801BA/BAM USB (Hub #1) (rev 12)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801BA/BAM SMBus (rev 12)

```

Edit : This is from /var/log/messages

```
Jun  5 01:04:14 mandrake smsc47m1: Found SMSC LPC47M10x/LPC47M13x

Jun  5 01:04:14 mandrake : Device is not configured, will not use
```

So do I've to configure it some way   :Question: 

----------

## Philantrop

Take a look at /etc/sensors.conf, edit it as needed and try again. 

If it doesn't work, try running 

```
/usr/bin/sensors -s
```

 manually to see what it complains about.

----------

## jmja89

I have done this, if you are talking to me that is, and the smae problem results. Unfortunatly, linuxtuxhellsinki has somewhat hijacked my thread with an unrealted issue with lm_sensors.

----------

## Philantrop

 *jmja89 wrote:*   

> I have done this, if you are talking to me that is, and the smae problem results. Unfortunatly, linuxtuxhellsinki has somewhat hijacked my thread with an unrealted issue with lm_sensors.

 

Well, I think I made it abundantly clear that I did not wish to continue discussing about existance in general and "i2c-sensors" specifically. So I would call it a resurrection of the thread. ;-)

Anyway, one more attempt if you promise not to mention that module-we-won't-talk-about. :-)

So, you have everything i2c compiled as modules and your sysfs is mounted and working? Then please try to 

```
modprobe i2c-core
```

 Does it find the module?

If so, then modprobe just one hardware-specific module and try running "sensors -s" again and post here what it says.

----------

## jmja89

I have i2c-core built-in, in fact I cannot modularize it as it is required for another thing I have built-in (I believe it has to do with i2c access for radeon cards). Yes, I just checked, I have DDC/I2C Support for Radeon Cards builtin and thus both i2c-core and support for i2c bit-banging algorithms are builtin and not modularizable (f that's a word).

----------

## Philantrop

Ok, that's fine. Now please modprobe a bus support module of your choice, run "sensors -s" and post the output.

----------

## jmja89

```
laptop ~ # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

ohci_hcd               19332  0 

yenta_socket           24204  2 

usbcore               116100  2 ohci_hcd

rsrc_nonstatic         11776  1 yenta_socket

laptop ~ # modprobe i2c-ali1535

laptop ~ # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

i2c_ali1535             6276  0 

ohci_hcd               19332  0 

yenta_socket           24204  2 

usbcore               116100  2 ohci_hcd

rsrc_nonstatic         11776  1 yenta_socket

laptop ~ # sensors -s

Can't access procfs/sysfs file

Unable to find i2c bus information;

For 2.6 kernels, make sure you have mounted sysfs and libsensors

was compiled with sysfs support!

For older kernels, make sure you have done 'modprobe i2c-proc'!

```

----------

## Philantrop

Please post the following information:

mount

ls -l /sys/bus/i2c

uname -a

ls -l /usr/src/linux

grep "I2C" /usr/src/linux-`uname -r`/.config

----------

## jmja89

```
laptop ~ # mount

/dev/hda3 on / type ext3 (rw,noatime)

proc on /proc type proc (rw)

sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw)

udev on /dev type tmpfs (rw,nosuid)

devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw)

/dev/hda1 on /boot type ext2 (rw,noatime)

none on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)

usbfs on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw,devmode=0664,devgid=85)

laptop ~ # ls -l /sys/bus/i2c

total 0

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 0 Jun  4 19:23 devices

drwxr-xr-x 4 root root 0 Jun  4 19:24 drivers

laptop ~ # uname -a

Linux laptop 2.6.16-gentoo-r8 #1 PREEMPT Sun Jun 4 06:53:01 CDT 2006 i686 Mobile Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 1.60GHz GNU/Linux

laptop ~ # ls -l /usr/src/linux

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 22 Jun  1 17:50 /usr/src/linux -> linux-2.6.16-gentoo-r8

laptop ~ # grep "I2C" /usr/src/linux-`uname -r`.config 

# I2C support

CONFIG_I2C=y

CONFIG_I2C_CHARDEV=m

# I2C Algorithms

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOBIT=y

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOPCF=m

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOPCA=m

# I2C Hardware Bus support

CONFIG_I2C_ALI1535=m

CONFIG_I2C_ALI1563=m

CONFIG_I2C_ALI15X3=m

CONFIG_I2C_AMD756=m

CONFIG_I2C_AMD756_S4882=m

CONFIG_I2C_AMD8111=m

CONFIG_I2C_ELEKTOR=m

CONFIG_I2C_I801=m

CONFIG_I2C_I810=m

CONFIG_I2C_PIIX4=m

CONFIG_I2C_ISA=m

CONFIG_I2C_NFORCE2=m

CONFIG_I2C_PARPORT=m

# CONFIG_I2C_PARPORT_LIGHT is not set

CONFIG_I2C_PROSAVAGE=m

CONFIG_I2C_SAVAGE4=m

CONFIG_I2C_SIS5595=m

CONFIG_I2C_SIS630=m

CONFIG_I2C_SIS96X=m

# CONFIG_I2C_STUB is not set

CONFIG_I2C_VIA=m

CONFIG_I2C_VIAPRO=m

CONFIG_I2C_VOODOO3=m

CONFIG_I2C_PCA_ISA=m

# Miscellaneous I2C Chip support

CONFIG_RTC_X1205_I2C=m

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_ALGO is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_BUS is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CHIP is not set

CONFIG_FB_RADEON_I2C=y

```

----------

## guero61

I personally found there was a module in "Hardware Monitoring" (lm85) that I hadn't selected to build.  Adding that fixed my similar issue.

----------

## Philantrop

jmja89, please do a 

```
modprobe i2c-dev
```

 then modprobe your hardware module again and try sensors -s. I think you'll be fixed then.

----------

## gRRosminet

I had the same problem an the only way I have found to solve it is to edit .config file manually

I have ensured all lines below ends with "=m" then I recompiled the kernel and installed it. (I didn't find it in the kernel config menu)

```

# Hardware Monitoring support

#

CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1021=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1025=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1026=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1031=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM9240=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_ASB100=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_ATXP1=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_DS1621=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_F71805F=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_FSCHER=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_FSCPOS=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_GL518SM=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_GL520SM=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_IT87=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM63=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM75=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM77=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM78=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM80=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM83=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM85=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM87=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM90=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM92=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX1619=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_PC87360=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_SIS5595=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47M1=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47B397=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_VIA686A=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_VT8231=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_W83781D=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_W83792D=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_W83L785TS=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_W83627HF=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_W83627EHF=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_HDAPS=m

```

----------

## evan.k

I am having the exact same problem as jmja89.  sensors-detect picks up my sensors, but things still don't work.  Here is an example of what I am seeing:

```
dev02 ~ # sensors-detect

---- sensors-detect runs ----

If you want to load the modules at startup, generate a config file

below and make sure lm_sensors gets started at boot time; e.g

$ rc-update add lm_sensors default

To make the sensors modules behave correctly, add these lines to

/etc/modules.d/lm_sensors and run modules-update:

#----cut here----

# I2C module options

alias char-major-89 i2c-dev

#----end cut here----

WARNING! If you have some things built into your kernel, the list above

will contain too many modules. Skip the appropriate ones! You really should

try these commands right now to make sure everything is working properly.

Monitoring programs won't work until it's done.

To load everything that is needed, execute the commands below...

#----cut here----

# I2C adapter drivers

modprobe i2c-i801

# I2C chip drivers

modprobe eeprom

# sleep 2 # optional

/usr/bin/sensors -s # recommended

#----end cut here----

Do you want to overwrite /etc/conf.d/lm_sensors? Enter s to specify other file name?

  (yes/NO/s): y

Done.

dev02 ~ # cat /etc/modules.d/lm_sensors 

# I2C module options

alias char-major-89 i2c-dev

dev02 ~ # modules-update

dev02 ~ # echo $?

0

dev02 ~ # modprobe i2c-i801

dev02 ~ # modprobe eeprom

dev02 ~ # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

eeprom                  6160  - 

i2c_dev                 7684  - 

i2c_i801                8076  - 

dev02 ~ # mount

---- some stuff here ----

proc on /proc type proc (rw)

sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw)

udev on /dev type tmpfs (rw,nosuid)

devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw)

---- more stuff here ----

dev02 ~ # sensors -s

Can't access procfs/sysfs file

Unable to find i2c bus information;

For 2.6 kernels, make sure you have mounted sysfs and libsensors

was compiled with sysfs support!

For older kernels, make sure you have done 'modprobe i2c-proc'!
```

As you can see, I have sysfs and proc mounted, sensors-detect runs fine and picks up modules, and everything is loaded.  This is with lm_sensors 2.10.0 and kernel 2.6.16-gentoo-r9

----------

## drescherjm

I have the exact same problem on an amd64 ASUS M2N-SLI Deluxe. The detected/required drivers for me is it87 and i2c_isa both are started and other i2c stuff is enabled in the kernel which is 2.6.16r9 as well...

----------

## jmja89

I know...I never got a solution

----------

## Philantrop

 *evan.k wrote:*   

> I am having the exact same problem as jmja89.  sensors-detect picks up my sensors, but things still don't work.  Here is an example of what I am seeing:
> 
> ```
> dev02 ~ # sensors -s
> 
> ...

 

Evan, please run 

```
strace -s500 sensors -s >sensors_debug 2>&1
```

 and upload sensors_debug somewhere (if it gets big, otherwise post it) so that I can take a look at it.

----------

## drescherjm

```
datastore0 ~ # strace -s500 sensors -s >sensors_debug 2>&1

datastore0 ~ # cat sensors_debug

-bash: strace: command not found
```

I am emerging strace right now to fix...

----------

## drescherjm

```
datastore0 ~ # cat sensors_debug

execve("/usr/bin/sensors", ["sensors", "-s"], [/* 36 vars */]) = 0

uname({sys="Linux", node="datastore0", ...}) = 0

brk(0)                                  = 0x52e000

mmap(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x2ab8d2b27000

access("/etc/ld.so.preload", R_OK)      = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/local/lib/tls/x86_64/libsensors.so.3", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat("/usr/local/lib/tls/x86_64", 0x7fffff9d5d40) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/local/lib/tls/libsensors.so.3", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat("/usr/local/lib/tls", 0x7fffff9d5d40) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/local/lib/x86_64/libsensors.so.3", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat("/usr/local/lib/x86_64", 0x7fffff9d5d40) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/local/lib/libsensors.so.3", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat("/usr/local/lib", {st_mode=S_IFDIR|0755, st_size=72, ...}) = 0

open("/etc/ld.so.cache", O_RDONLY)      = 3

fstat(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=92918, ...}) = 0

mmap(NULL, 92918, PROT_READ, MAP_PRIVATE, 3, 0) = 0x2ab8d2b28000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/usr/lib/libsensors.so.3", O_RDONLY) = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\2\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0>\0\1\0\0\0\200\32\1\0\0\0\0\0@\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\220\336\3\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0@\0008\0\6\0@\0\32\0\31\0\1\0\0\0\5\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\254\273\1\0\0\0\0\0\254\273\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\20\0\0\0\0\0\1\0\0\0\6\0\0\0\260\273\1\0\0\0\0\0\260\273\21\0\0\0\0\0\260\273\21\0\0\0\0\0\264\36\2\0\0\0\0\0X1\2\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\20\0\0\0\0\0\2\0\0\0\6\0\0\0\360\277\1\0\0\0\0\0\360\277\21\0\0\0\0\0\360\277\21\0\0\0\0\0\260\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\260\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\10\0\0\0\0\0\0\0P\345td\4\0\0\0\264\260\1\0\0\0\0\0\264\260\1\0\0\0\0\0\264\260\1\0\0\0\0\0\24\2\0\0\0\0\0\0\24\2\0\0\0\0\0\0\4\0\0\0\0\0\0\0Q\345td\6\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\10\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\200\25\4e\0(\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\10\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\203\0\0\0\242\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\210\0\0\0\240\0\0\0\0\0\0\0b\0\0\0W\0\0\0C\0\0\0\'\0\0\0w\0\0\0\224\0\0\0(\0\0\0\0\0\0\0n"..., 640) = 640

fstat(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=255248, ...}) = 0

mmap(NULL, 1305864, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0x2ab8d2c28000

mprotect(0x2ab8d2c44000, 1191176, PROT_NONE) = 0

mmap(0x2ab8d2d43000, 143360, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x1b000) = 0x2ab8d2d43000

mmap(0x2ab8d2d66000, 3336, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x2ab8d2d66000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/usr/local/lib/libc.so.6", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/lib/libc.so.6", O_RDONLY)        = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\2\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0>\0\1\0\0\0 \307\1\0\0\0\0\0@\0\0\0\0\0\0\0 \31\23\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0@\0008\0\v\0@\0?\0>\0\6\0\0\0\5\0\0\0@\0\0\0\0\0\0\0@\0\0\0\0\0\0\0@\0\0\0\0\0\0\0h\2\0\0\0\0\0\0h\2\0\0\0\0\0\0\10\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\0\0\4\0\0\0\0<\20\0\0\0\0\0\0<\20\0\0\0\0\0\0<\20\0\0\0\0\0\34\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\34\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\20\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\1\0\0\0\5\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0D\275\21\0\0\0\0\0D\275\21\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\20\0\0\0\0\0\1\0\0\0\6\0\0\0\20\277\21\0\0\0\0\0\20\277!\0\0\0\0\0\20\277!\0\0\0\0\0(K\0\0\0\0\0\0\330\220\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\20\0\0\0\0\0\2\0\0\0\6\0\0\0\240\352\21\0\0\0\0\0\240\352!\0\0\0\0\0\240\352!\0\0\0\0\0\340\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\340\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\10\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\4\0\0\0\4\0\0\0\250\2\0\0\0\0\0\0\250\2\0\0\0\0\0\0\250\2\0\0\0\0\0\0 \0\0\0\0\0\0\0 \0\0\0\0\0\0\0\4\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\7\0\0\0\4\0\0\0\20\277\21\0\0\0\0\0\20\277!\0\0\0\0\0\20\277!\0\0\0\0\0\20\0\0\0\0\0\0\0P\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\10\0\0\0\0\0\0\0P\345td\4\0\0\0\34<\20\0\0\0\0\0\34<\20"..., 640) = 640

lseek(3, 64, SEEK_SET)                  = 64

read(3, "\6\0\0\0\5\0\0\0@\0\0\0\0\0\0\0@\0\0\0\0\0\0\0@\0\0\0\0\0\0\0h\2\0\0\0\0\0\0h\2\0\0\0\0\0\0\10\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\0\0\4\0\0\0\0<\20\0\0\0\0\0\0<\20\0\0\0\0\0\0<\20\0\0\0\0\0\34\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\34\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\20\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\1\0\0\0\5\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0D\275\21\0\0\0\0\0D\275\21\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\20\0\0\0\0\0\1\0\0\0\6\0\0\0\20\277\21\0\0\0\0\0\20\277!\0\0\0\0\0\20\277!\0\0\0\0\0(K\0\0\0\0\0\0\330\220\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\20\0\0\0\0\0\2\0\0\0\6\0\0\0\240\352\21\0\0\0\0\0\240\352!\0\0\0\0\0\240\352!\0\0\0\0\0\340\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\340\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\10\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\4\0\0\0\4\0\0\0\250\2\0\0\0\0\0\0\250\2\0\0\0\0\0\0\250\2\0\0\0\0\0\0 \0\0\0\0\0\0\0 \0\0\0\0\0\0\0\4\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\7\0\0\0\4\0\0\0\20\277\21\0\0\0\0\0\20\277!\0\0\0\0\0\20\277!\0\0\0\0\0\20\0\0\0\0\0\0\0P\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\10\0\0\0\0\0\0\0P\345td\4\0\0\0\34<\20\0\0\0\0\0\34<\20\0\0\0\0\0\34<\20\0\0\0\0\0$N\0\0\0\0\0\0$N\0\0\0\0\0\0\4\0\0\0\0\0\0\0Q\345td\6\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0"..., 616) = 616

lseek(3, 680, SEEK_SET)                 = 680

read(3, "\4\0\0\0\20\0\0\0\1\0\0\0GNU\0\0\0\0\0\2\0\0\0\6\0\0\0\6\0\0\0", 32) = 32

fstat(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=1255648, ...}) = 0

lseek(3, 64, SEEK_SET)                  = 64

read(3, "\6\0\0\0\5\0\0\0@\0\0\0\0\0\0\0@\0\0\0\0\0\0\0@\0\0\0\0\0\0\0h\2\0\0\0\0\0\0h\2\0\0\0\0\0\0\10\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\0\0\4\0\0\0\0<\20\0\0\0\0\0\0<\20\0\0\0\0\0\0<\20\0\0\0\0\0\34\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\34\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\20\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\1\0\0\0\5\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0D\275\21\0\0\0\0\0D\275\21\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\20\0\0\0\0\0\1\0\0\0\6\0\0\0\20\277\21\0\0\0\0\0\20\277!\0\0\0\0\0\20\277!\0\0\0\0\0(K\0\0\0\0\0\0\330\220\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\20\0\0\0\0\0\2\0\0\0\6\0\0\0\240\352\21\0\0\0\0\0\240\352!\0\0\0\0\0\240\352!\0\0\0\0\0\340\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\340\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\10\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\4\0\0\0\4\0\0\0\250\2\0\0\0\0\0\0\250\2\0\0\0\0\0\0\250\2\0\0\0\0\0\0 \0\0\0\0\0\0\0 \0\0\0\0\0\0\0\4\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\7\0\0\0\4\0\0\0\20\277\21\0\0\0\0\0\20\277!\0\0\0\0\0\20\277!\0\0\0\0\0\20\0\0\0\0\0\0\0P\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\10\0\0\0\0\0\0\0P\345td\4\0\0\0\34<\20\0\0\0\0\0\34<\20\0\0\0\0\0\34<\20\0\0\0\0\0$N\0\0\0\0\0\0$N\0\0\0\0\0\0\4\0\0\0\0\0\0\0Q\345td\6\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0"..., 616) = 616

mmap(NULL, 2248680, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0x2ab8d2d67000

mprotect(0x2ab8d2e83000, 1085416, PROT_NONE) = 0

mmap(0x2ab8d2f82000, 24576, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x11b000) = 0x2ab8d2f82000

mmap(0x2ab8d2f88000, 16360, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x2ab8d2f88000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/lib/libm.so.6", O_RDONLY)        = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\2\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0>\0\1\0\0\0\240>\0\0\0\0\0\0@\0\0\0\0\0\0\0P\255\10\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0@\0008\0\n\0@\0!\0 \0\6\0\0\0\5\0\0\0@\0\0\0\0\0\0\0@\0\0\0\0\0\0\0@\0\0\0\0\0\0\0000\2\0\0\0\0\0\0000\2\0\0\0\0\0\0\10\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\0\0\4\0\0\0p\0\10\0\0\0\0\0p\0\10\0\0\0\0\0p\0\10\0\0\0\0\0\34\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\34\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\20\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\1\0\0\0\5\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\374A\10\0\0\0\0\0\374A\10\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\20\0\0\0\0\0\1\0\0\0\6\0\0\0\310M\10\0\0\0\0\0\310M\30\0\0\0\0\0\310M\30\0\0\0\0\0\330\3\0\0\0\0\0\0 \4\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\20\0\0\0\0\0\2\0\0\0\6\0\0\0\360M\10\0\0\0\0\0\360M\30\0\0\0\0\0\360M\30\0\0\0\0\0\260\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\260\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\10\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\4\0\0\0\4\0\0\0p\2\0\0\0\0\0\0p\2\0\0\0\0\0\0p\2\0\0\0\0\0\0 \0\0\0\0\0\0\0 \0\0\0\0\0\0\0\4\0\0\0\0\0\0\0P\345td\4\0\0\0\214\0\10\0\0\0\0\0\214\0\10\0\0\0\0\0\214\0\10\0\0\0\0\0T\16\0\0\0\0\0\0T\16\0\0\0\0\0\0\4\0\0\0\0\0\0\0Q\345td\6\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0"..., 640) = 640

lseek(3, 624, SEEK_SET)                 = 624

read(3, "\4\0\0\0\20\0\0\0\1\0\0\0GNU\0\0\0\0\0\2\0\0\0\6\0\0\0\6\0\0\0", 32) = 32

fstat(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=570768, ...}) = 0

mmap(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x2ab8d2f8c000

mmap(NULL, 1593832, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0x2ab8d2f8d000

mprotect(0x2ab8d3012000, 1049064, PROT_NONE) = 0

mmap(0x2ab8d3111000, 8192, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x84000) = 0x2ab8d3111000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/lib/libsysfs.so.1", O_RDONLY)    = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\2\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0>\0\1\0\0\0\240/\0\0\0\0\0\0@\0\0\0\0\0\0\0X\303\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0@\0008\0\6\0@\0\31\0\30\0\1\0\0\0\5\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\4\273\0\0\0\0\0\0\4\273\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\20\0\0\0\0\0\1\0\0\0\6\0\0\0\10\273\0\0\0\0\0\0\10\273\20\0\0\0\0\0\10\273\20\0\0\0\0\0\340\4\0\0\0\0\0\0\350\4\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\20\0\0\0\0\0\2\0\0\0\6\0\0\0000\273\0\0\0\0\0\0000\273\20\0\0\0\0\0000\273\20\0\0\0\0\0\220\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\220\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\10\0\0\0\0\0\0\0P\345td\4\0\0\0\370\246\0\0\0\0\0\0\370\246\0\0\0\0\0\0\370\246\0\0\0\0\0\0$\4\0\0\0\0\0\0$\4\0\0\0\0\0\0\4\0\0\0\0\0\0\0Q\345td\6\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\10\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\200\25\4e\0(\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\10\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\203\0\0\0\235\0\0\0>\0\0\0H\0\0\0\207\0\0\0h\0\0\0.\0\0\0+\0\0\0D\0\0\0\227\0\0\0\0\0\0\0q\0\0\0c\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\224\0\0\0i\0\0\0\206\0\0\0\0\0"..., 640) = 640

fstat(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=51608, ...}) = 0

mmap(NULL, 1097712, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0x2ab8d3113000

mprotect(0x2ab8d311f000, 1048560, PROT_NONE) = 0

mmap(0x2ab8d321e000, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0xb000) = 0x2ab8d321e000

close(3)                                = 0

mmap(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x2ab8d321f000

mmap(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x2ab8d3220000

mprotect(0x2ab8d2f82000, 12288, PROT_READ) = 0

mprotect(0x2ab8d2c26000, 4096, PROT_READ) = 0

arch_prctl(ARCH_SET_FS, 0x2ab8d321fae0) = 0

munmap(0x2ab8d2b28000, 92918)           = 0

open("/dev/urandom", O_RDONLY)          = 3

read(3, "~t\211\27s],\326", 8)          = 8

close(3)                                = 0

brk(0)                                  = 0x52e000

brk(0x54f000)                           = 0x54f000

open("/etc/sensors.conf", O_RDONLY)     = 3

open("/proc/mounts", O_RDONLY)          = 4

fstat(4, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0444, st_size=0, ...}) = 0

mmap(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x2ab8d2b28000

read(4, "rootfs / rootfs rw 0 0\n/dev/md1 / reiserfs rw,noatime 0 0\nproc /proc proc rw 0 0\nsysfs /sys sysfs rw 0 0\nudev /dev tmpfs rw,nosuid 0 0\ndevpts /dev/pts devpts rw 0 0\ncachedir /lib64/splash/cache tmpfs rw 0 0\n/dev/vg0/distfiles /mnt/vg0/distfiles reiserfs rw,noatime 0 0\nshm /dev/shm tmpfs rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec 0 0\nusbfs /proc/bus/usb usbfs rw 0 0\nhomes:/exports/Images/temp_homes /home nfs rw,v3,rsize=32768,wsize=32768,soft,lock,proto=tcp,addr=homes 0 0\nhomes:/exports/Images/Images /mnt/homes-imag"..., 1024) = 1013

close(4)                                = 0

munmap(0x2ab8d2b28000, 4096)            = 0

open("/proc/mounts", O_RDONLY)          = 4

fstat(4, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0444, st_size=0, ...}) = 0

mmap(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x2ab8d2b28000

read(4, "rootfs / rootfs rw 0 0\n/dev/md1 / reiserfs rw,noatime 0 0\nproc /proc proc rw 0 0\nsysfs /sys sysfs rw 0 0\nudev /dev tmpfs rw,nosuid 0 0\ndevpts /dev/pts devpts rw 0 0\ncachedir /lib64/splash/cache tmpfs rw 0 0\n/dev/vg0/distfiles /mnt/vg0/distfiles reiserfs rw,noatime 0 0\nshm /dev/shm tmpfs rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec 0 0\nusbfs /proc/bus/usb usbfs rw 0 0\nhomes:/exports/Images/temp_homes /home nfs rw,v3,rsize=32768,wsize=32768,soft,lock,proto=tcp,addr=homes 0 0\nhomes:/exports/Images/Images /mnt/homes-imag"..., 1024) = 1013

close(4)                                = 0

munmap(0x2ab8d2b28000, 4096)            = 0

lstat("/sys/class/hwmon", {st_mode=S_IFDIR|0755, st_size=0, ...}) = 0

lstat("/sys/class/hwmon", {st_mode=S_IFDIR|0755, st_size=0, ...}) = 0

open("/sys/class/hwmon", O_RDONLY|O_NONBLOCK|O_DIRECTORY) = 4

fstat(4, {st_mode=S_IFDIR|0755, st_size=0, ...}) = 0

fcntl(4, F_SETFD, FD_CLOEXEC)           = 0

getdents(4, /* 2 entries */, 4096)      = 48

getdents(4, /* 0 entries */, 4096)      = 0

close(4)                                = 0

write(2, "Can\'t access procfs/sysfs file\n", 31Can't access procfs/sysfs file

) = 31

write(2, "Unable to find i2c bus information;\nFor 2.6 kernels, make sure you have mounted sysfs and libsensors\nwas compiled with sysfs support!\nFor older kernels, make sure you have done \'modprobe i2c-proc\'!\n", 198Unable to find i2c bus information;

For 2.6 kernels, make sure you have mounted sysfs and libsensors

was compiled with sysfs support!

For older kernels, make sure you have done 'modprobe i2c-proc'!

) = 198

exit_group(1)                           = ?

datastore0 ~ #                                          
```

----------

## Philantrop

Thanks, drescherjm.

Apart from "." and ".." there are no directories in your /sys/class/hwmon direcory, right? That's bad as sensors will look there for the devices to monitor.

Please post the output of 

```
ls /sys/devices/platform
```

 and 

```
lsmod
```

----------

## drescherjm

 *Quote:*   

> Apart from "." and ".." there are no directories in your /sys/class/hwmon direcory, right?

 

```
datastore0 ~ # ls -al /sys/class/hwmon

total 0

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root 0 Jun 14 02:36 .

drwxr-xr-x 27 root root 0 Jun 15 07:47 ..

```

And here is the output of the two commands:

```
datastore0 ~ # ls /sys/devices/platform

i2c-0  i2c-1  i2c-2  i2c-9191  i8042  power  serial8250  uevent  vesafb.0

datastore0 ~ # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

lm85                   38116  0

i2c_dev                11912  0

nvidia               5424660  8

it87                   25508  0

hwmon_vid               3136  2 lm85,it87

i2c_isa                 6144  1 it87

nfsd                  266608  13

nfs_acl                 4288  1 nfsd

nfs                   224560  4

lockd                  69264  3 nfsd,nfs

sunrpc                169544  11 nfsd,nfs_acl,nfs,lockd

forcedeth              26372  0

ata_piix               12420  0

sata_vsc                9988  0

sata_sis                9412  0

sata_sx4               15556  0

sata_via               10052  0

sata_svw                9220  0

sata_sil               12232  0

sata_promise           13956  0

sbp2                   24388  0

ohci1394               34952  0

ieee1394              108856  2 sbp2,ohci1394

ohci_hcd               22276  0

uhci_hcd               34656  0

usb_storage            71232  0

usbhid                 41504  0

ehci_hcd               34440  0

```

----------

## Philantrop

This is interesting. sensors is looking for another directory below /sys/class/hwmon/ which you don't have for reasons unknown:

```
gentest ~ # ls -l /sys/class/hwmon/

total 0

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 0 15. Jun 22:35 hwmon0

```

Inside that directory, I have a symlink "device" which points to the actual device:

```
gentest ~ # ls -l /sys/class/hwmon/hwmon0/

total 0

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root    0 15. Jun 21:02 device -> ../../../devices/platform/i2c-9191/9191-0290

--w------- 1 root root 4096 15. Jun 22:35 uevent

```

I suppose your /sys/devices/platform/i2c-9191/ looks something like this?

```
drwxr-xr-x 3 root root    0 15. Jun 21:02 9191-0290

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root    0 15. Jun 22:34 i2c-adapter:i2c-9191 -> ../../../class/i2c-adapter/i2c-9191

-r--r--r-- 1 root root 4096 15. Jun 21:02 name

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root    0 13. Jun 23:32 power

--w------- 1 root root 4096 15. Jun 22:34 uevent

```

If so, we have to find the "missing link", so to speak, which would be the "hwmon0" directory. I have no idea yet what creates it.

----------

## drescherjm

```
datastore0 ~ # ls -al /sys/devices/platform/i2c-9191/

total 0

drwxr-xr-x  3 root root    0 Jun 14 06:46 .

drwxr-xr-x 10 root root    0 Jun 15 05:21 ..

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root    0 Jun 16 05:26 i2c-adapter:i2c-9191 -> ../../../class/i2c-adapter/i2c-9191

-r--r--r--  1 root root 4096 Jun 16 05:26 name

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root    0 Jun 14 06:46 power

--w-------  1 root root 4096 Jun 16 05:26 uevent

```

----------

## Philantrop

After more research, digging through mailinglist archives, googling and trying to reproduce this, I'm almost out of ideas. 

I would now suggest using the lm_sensors support flow-chart/diagnose web page. Follow it to the letter and feel free to record and post the flow of items you're going through. 

Maybe that'll give us a new idea.

----------

## drescherjm

Thank you very much for your help on this one. I will do that as soon as I get time...

----------

## RazielFMX

Has there been any solution to this?  This is driving me NUTS!

```

smbox ~ # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

i2c_i801                8852  0 

fglrx                 437748  0 

intel_agp              22336  1 

agpgart                29156  2 fglrx,intel_agp

capability              4488  0 

commoncap               6400  1 capability

tg3                    94852  0 

```

Yet...

```

smbox ~ # sensors -s

Can't access procfs/sysfs file

Unable to find i2c bus information;

For 2.6 kernels, make sure you have mounted sysfs and libsensors

was compiled with sysfs support!

For older kernels, make sure you have done 'modprobe i2c-proc'!

```

I am currently using the following kernel:  2.6.16-gentoo-r9

I have tried various things in tems of hardware monitoring support kernel modules, and I know my i2c settings are right (built in i2c-core, i2c-dev, and i2c bit banged, module eeprom and i2c-801, since this is a DELL gx620 with intel chipset).

```

smbox ~ # lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 945G/GZ/P/PL Express Memory Controller Hub (rev 02)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 945G/GZ/P/PL Express PCI Express Root Port (rev 02)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 01)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 01)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #1 (rev 01)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #2 (rev 01)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #3 (rev 01)

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #4 (rev 01)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 01)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev e1)

00:1e.2 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 01)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GB/GR (ICH7 Family) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 01)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) IDE Controller (rev 01)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801GB/GR/GH (ICH7 Family) Serial ATA Storage Controller IDE (rev 01)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 01)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV380 [Radeon X600 (PCIE)]

01:00.1 Display controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV380 [Radeon X600]

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme BCM5751 Gigabit Ethernet PCI Express (rev 01)

```

The lm_sensors site has nothing on this that I can find, and google seems to only return the following answer:  Load i2c-dev, yet, I have that built in so loading it is not an option.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Also of note, since it is complaining about missing sysfs (which is not it my fstab but is mounted), along with trying to start it from init.d, lsmod afterwards, etc...

I hope that somehwere is all this info is a clue to help me solve this....

```

smbox log # /etc/init.d/lm_sensors start

 * Loading lm_sensors modules...

 *   Loading i2c-i801 ...                                                 [ ok ]

 *   Loading eeprom ...                                                   [ ok ]

 * Initializing sensors ...                                               [ !! ]

smbox log #

smbox log # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

eeprom                  6928  0

i2c_i801                8852  0

fglrx                 437748  0

intel_agp              22336  1

agpgart                29156  2 fglrx,intel_agp

capability              4488  0

commoncap               6400  1 capability

tg3                    94852  0

smbox log #

smbox log # cat /etc/fstab

# /etc/fstab: static file system information.

#

# noatime turns off atimes for increased performance (atimes normally aren't

# needed; notail increases performance of ReiserFS (at the expense of storage

# efficiency).  It's safe to drop the noatime options if you want and to

# switch between notail / tail freely.

#

# The root filesystem should have a pass number of either 0 or 1.

# All other filesystems should have a pass number of 0 or greater than 1.

#

# See the manpage fstab(5) for more information.

#

# <fs>                  <mountpoint>    <type>          <opts>          <dump/pass>

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

/dev/sda1               /boot           ext2            defaults,noatime       1 2

/dev/sda3               /               ext3            noatime                0 1

/dev/sda2               none            swap            sw                     0 0

/dev/sda4               /var            ext3            noatime                0 1

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0      /mnt/cdrom      iso9660         noauto,ro,users        0 0

/dev/fd0                /mnt/floppy     auto            noauto,users           0 0

# NOTE: The next line is critical for boot!

proc                    /proc           proc            defaults               0 0

# glibc 2.2 and above expects tmpfs to be mounted at /dev/shm for

# POSIX shared memory (shm_open, shm_unlink).

# (tmpfs is a dynamically expandable/shrinkable ramdisk, and will

#  use almost no memory if not populated with files)

tmpfs                   /dev/shm        tmpfs           nodev,nosuid,noexec    0 0

#iPod entries

/dev/ipod               /media/ipod     vfat            async,nodev,nosuid,users,rw,noauto 0 0

smbox log #

smbox log # mount

/dev/sda3 on / type ext3 (rw,noatime)

proc on /proc type proc (rw)

sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw)

udev on /dev type tmpfs (rw,nosuid)

devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw)

/dev/sda1 on /boot type ext2 (rw,noatime)

/dev/sda4 on /var type ext3 (rw,noatime)

tmpfs on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)

usbfs on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw,devmode=0664,devgid=85)

```

----------

## drescherjm

 *Quote:*   

> Has there been any solution to this? This is driving me NUTS! 

 

Sorry, I have not fould a solution that works. If I get some time I may try downgrading the kernel to 2.6.15 and see if that helps.

----------

## cleber

Hey Raziel,

Did you get this Dell GX620 sensors to work? I'm having the exact same problem as you, with this Dell GX620...

I read in the http://www.lm-sensors.org/wiki/FAQ/Chapter3#SensorssaysCantaccessprocfssysfsfile that it's need to 

```
modprobe i2c_sensor
```

 but there is no i2c_sensor module:

```

2ks linux # modprobe i2c_sensor

FATAL: Module i2c_sensor not found.

```

Did you get any luck with it?

[]'s

 *RazielFMX wrote:*   

> Has there been any solution to this?  This is driving me NUTS!
> 
> ```
> 
> smbox ~ # lsmod
> ...

 

----------

## drescherjm

 *Quote:*   

>  but there is no i2c_sensor module

 

I believe this is only for 2.4 kernels so the docs are way out of date...

----------

## gnac

sry, no help here.  I'm having the same problem.  I'm just posting so I am updated to any further posts.

----------

## RazielFMX

I gave up for now, haven't had time to really play with it, since this is my work box, and I haven't felt like staying late to debug, lol.

----------

## fafhrd

I think I just figured this out for those of us who only have/use i2c_i801 and eeprom (others who've had similar issues but with other chipsets and busses, the following probably doesn't apply to).

So, in 2.10.0, lm_sensor's sensors command doesn't consider chipsets that don't have actual sensor-like capabilities as sensors (this makes sense).  So, lm_sensors start script will always fail when the sensors -s command is launched, and sensors command itself will always fail, with it's annoying "load sysfs" error 'cause there simply are no sensors with sensing capabilities.

if eeprom is loaded and otherwise seemingly working, you can run 'decode-dimms.pl', which is installed in the lm_sensors package 2.10.0 (maybe earlier versions, too, don't know offhand), and you will notice that it does output valid data.

Annoyed, but no longer stumped.

----------

## RazielFMX

Wow... Thank you!  That really was annoying me.  Now I'm still annoyed, like you, but knowing why takes the edge off it.

----------

## kjelle

Hello. 

I got a similar problem with my amd64 kernel on athlonxp (asus a8n sli motherboard)

```
hunter ~ # mount | grep sys

sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw)

hunter ~ # mount | grep proc

proc on /proc type proc (rw)

usbfs on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw,devmode=0664,devgid=85)

hunter ~ # ls -l /sys/bus/i2c

total 0

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 0 Jul 11 10:32 devices

drwxr-xr-x 4 root root 0 Jul 11 10:32 drivers

hunter ~ # uname -a

Linux hunter 2.6.16-gentoo-r9 #5 SMP Mon Jul 10 16:14:41 CEST 2006 x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3700+ GNU/Linux

hunter ~ #

hunter ~ # ls -l /usr/src/linux

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 22 Jul  6 10:57 /usr/src/linux -> linux-2.6.16-gentoo-r9
```

```
hunter ~ # grep "I2C" /usr/src/linux-`uname -r`/.config

# I2C support

CONFIG_I2C=m

CONFIG_I2C_CHARDEV=m

# I2C Algorithms

# CONFIG_I2C_ALGOBIT is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALGOPCF is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALGOPCA is not set

# I2C Hardware Bus support

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI1535 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI1563 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI15X3 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_AMD756 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_AMD8111 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_I801 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_I810 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PIIX4 is not set

CONFIG_I2C_NFORCE2=m

# CONFIG_I2C_PARPORT_LIGHT is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PROSAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SAVAGE4 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS5595 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS630 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS96X is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_STUB is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VIAPRO is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VOODOO3 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PCA_ISA is not set

# Miscellaneous I2C Chip support

# CONFIG_RTC_X1205_I2C is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_ALGO is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_BUS is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CHIP is not set

```

```
hunter log # strace -s500 sensors -s >sensors_debug 2>&1

hunter log # more sensors_debug

execve("/usr/bin/sensors", ["sensors", "-s"], [/* 35 vars */]) = 0

uname({sys="Linux", node="hunter", ...}) = 0

brk(0)                                  = 0x521000

mmap(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x2af7dbb7d000

access("/etc/ld.so.preload", R_OK)      = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/local/lib/tls/x86_64/libsensors.so.3", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat("/usr/local/lib/tls/x86_64", 0x7fffffacace0) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/local/lib/tls/libsensors.so.3", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat("/usr/local/lib/tls", 0x7fffffacace0) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/local/lib/x86_64/libsensors.so.3", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat("/usr/local/lib/x86_64", 0x7fffffacace0) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/local/lib/libsensors.so.3", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat("/usr/local/lib", {st_mode=S_IFDIR|0755, st_size=4096, ...}) = 0

open("/etc/ld.so.cache", O_RDONLY)      = 3

fstat(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=84793, ...}) = 0

mmap(NULL, 84793, PROT_READ, MAP_PRIVATE, 3, 0) = 0x2af7dbb7e000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/usr/lib/libsensors.so.3", O_RDONLY) = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\2\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0>\0\1\0\0\0\200\32\1\0\0\0\0\0@\0\0\0\0\0\0\0008\326\3\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0@\0008\0\6\0@\0\32\0\31\0\1\0\0

\0\5\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0<\263\1\0\0\0\0\0<\263\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\20\0\0\0\0\0\1\0\0\0\6\0\0\0@\263\1\0\0\0\0\0@\263

\21\0\0\0\0\0@\263\21\0\0\0\0\0\304\36\2\0\0\0\0\0h1\2\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\20\0\0\0\0\0\2\0\0\0\6\0\0\0\220\267\1\0\0\0\0\0\220\267\21\0\0\0\0\0\220\267\

21\0\0\0\0\0\260\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\260\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\10\0\0\0\0\0\0\0P\345td\4\0\0\0\264\246\1\0\0\0\0\0\264\246\1\0\0\0\0\0\264\246\1\0\0\0\0\0t\2\0\0

\0\0\0\0t\2\0\0\0\0\0\0\4\0\0\0\0\0\0\0Q\345td\6\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\10\0\0\0\0\0

\0\0\200\25\4e\0(\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\10\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\203\0\0\0\242\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\

0\0\0\0\210\0\0\0\240\0\0\0\0\0\0\0b\0\0\0W\0\0\0C\0\0\0\'\0\0\0w\0\0\0\224\0\0\0(\0\0\0\0\0\0\0n\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0"..., 640) = 640

fstat(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=253112, ...}) = 0

mmap(NULL, 1303720, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0x2af7dbc7f000

madvise(0x2af7dbc7f000, 1303720, MADV_SEQUENTIAL|0x1) = 0

mprotect(0x2af7dbc9b000, 1189032, PROT_NONE) = 0

mmap(0x2af7dbd9a000, 143360, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x1b000) = 0x2af7dbd9a000

mmap(0x2af7dbdbd000, 1192, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x2af7dbdbd000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/usr/local/lib/libc.so.6", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/lib/tls/libc.so.6", O_RDONLY)    = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\2\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0>\0\1\0\0\0\360\306\1\0\0\0\0\0@\0\0\0\0\0\0\0@J\23\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0@\0008\0\v\0@\0?\0>\0\6\0\0\0\5\0\

0\0@\0\0\0\0\0\0\0@\0\0\0\0\0\0\0@\0\0\0\0\0\0\0h\2\0\0\0\0\0\0h\2\0\0\0\0\0\0\10\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\0\0\4\0\0\0\340a\20\0\0\0\0\0\340a\20\0\0\0\0\0

\340a\20\0\0\0\0\0\34\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\34\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\20\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\1\0\0\0\5\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0T\343\21\0\0\0

\0\0T\343\21\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\20\0\0\0\0\0\1\0\0\0\6\0\0\0\0\357\21\0\0\0\0\0\0\357!\0\0\0\0\0\0\357!\0\0\0\0\0008K\0\0\0\0\0\0\10\221\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0

\20\0\0\0\0\0\2\0\0\0\6\0\0\0\240\32\22\0\0\0\0\0\240\32\"\0\0\0\0\0\240\32\"\0\0\0\0\0\340\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\340\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\10\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\4\0\0\

0\4\0\0\0\250\2\0\0\0\0\0\0\250\2\0\0\0\0\0\0\250\2\0\0\0\0\0\0 \0\0\0\0\0\0\0 \0\0\0\0\0\0\0\4\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\7\0\0\0\4\0\0\0\0\357\21\0\0\0\0\0\0\

357!\0\0\0\0\0\0\357!\0\0\0\0\0\20\0\0\0\0\0\0\0P\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\10\0\0\0\0\0\0\0P\345td\4\0\0\0\374a\20\0\0\0\0\0\374"..., 640) = 640

lseek(3, 64, SEEK_SET)                  = 64

read(3, "\6\0\0\0\5\0\0\0@\0\0\0\0\0\0\0@\0\0\0\0\0\0\0@\0\0\0\0\0\0\0h\2\0\0\0\0\0\0h\2\0\0\0\0\0\0\10\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\0\0\4\0\0\0\340a\20\0\0\0

\0\0\340a\20\0\0\0\0\0\340a\20\0\0\0\0\0\34\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\34\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\20\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\1\0\0\0\5\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0

\0\0\0\0T\343\21\0\0\0\0\0T\343\21\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\20\0\0\0\0\0\1\0\0\0\6\0\0\0\0\357\21\0\0\0\0\0\0\357!\0\0\0\0\0\0\357!\0\0\0\0\0008K\0\0\0\0\0\0\

10\221\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\20\0\0\0\0\0\2\0\0\0\6\0\0\0\240\32\22\0\0\0\0\0\240\32\"\0\0\0\0\0\240\32\"\0\0\0\0\0\340\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\340\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\1

0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\4\0\0\0\4\0\0\0\250\2\0\0\0\0\0\0\250\2\0\0\0\0\0\0\250\2\0\0\0\0\0\0 \0\0\0\0\0\0\0 \0\0\0\0\0\0\0\4\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\7\0\0\0\4\0\0\0

\0\357\21\0\0\0\0\0\0\357!\0\0\0\0\0\0\357!\0\0\0\0\0\20\0\0\0\0\0\0\0P\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\10\0\0\0\0\0\0\0P\345td\4\0\0\0\374a\20\0\0\0\0\0\374a\20\0\0

\0\0\0\374a\20\0\0\0\0\0,N\0\0\0\0\0\0,N\0\0\0\0\0\0\4\0\0\0\0\0\0\0Q\345td\6\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0"..., 616) = 616

lseek(3, 680, SEEK_SET)                 = 680

read(3, "\4\0\0\0\20\0\0\0\1\0\0\0GNU\0\0\0\0\0\2\0\0\0\6\0\0\0\t\0\0\0", 32) = 32

fstat(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=1268224, ...}) = 0

lseek(3, 64, SEEK_SET)                  = 64

read(3, "\6\0\0\0\5\0\0\0@\0\0\0\0\0\0\0@\0\0\0\0\0\0\0@\0\0\0\0\0\0\0h\2\0\0\0\0\0\0h\2\0\0\0\0\0\0\10\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\0\0\4\0\0\0\340a\20\0\0\0

\0\0\340a\20\0\0\0\0\0\340a\20\0\0\0\0\0\34\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\34\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\20\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\1\0\0\0\5\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0

\0\0\0\0T\343\21\0\0\0\0\0T\343\21\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\20\0\0\0\0\0\1\0\0\0\6\0\0\0\0\357\21\0\0\0\0\0\0\357!\0\0\0\0\0\0\357!\0\0\0\0\0008K\0\0\0\0\0\0\

10\221\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\20\0\0\0\0\0\2\0\0\0\6\0\0\0\240\32\22\0\0\0\0\0\240\32\"\0\0\0\0\0\240\32\"\0\0\0\0\0\340\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\340\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\1

0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\4\0\0\0\4\0\0\0\250\2\0\0\0\0\0\0\250\2\0\0\0\0\0\0\250\2\0\0\0\0\0\0 \0\0\0\0\0\0\0 \0\0\0\0\0\0\0\4\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\7\0\0\0\4\0\0\0

\0\357\21\0\0\0\0\0\0\357!\0\0\0\0\0\0\357!\0\0\0\0\0\20\0\0\0\0\0\0\0P\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\10\0\0\0\0\0\0\0P\345td\4\0\0\0\374a\20\0\0\0\0\0\374a\20\0\0

\0\0\0\374a\20\0\0\0\0\0,N\0\0\0\0\0\0,N\0\0\0\0\0\0\4\0\0\0\0\0\0\0Q\345td\6\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0"..., 616) = 616

mmap(NULL, 2261000, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0x2af7dbdbe000

madvise(0x2af7dbdbe000, 2261000, MADV_SEQUENTIAL|0x1) = 0

mprotect(0x2af7dbedd000, 1085448, PROT_NONE) = 0

mmap(0x2af7dbfdc000, 24576, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x11e000) = 0x2af7dbfdc000

mmap(0x2af7dbfe2000, 16392, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x2af7dbfe2000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/lib/tls/libm.so.6", O_RDONLY)    = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\2\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0>\0\1\0\0\0@>\0\0\0\0\0\0@\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\320\323\5\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0@\0008\0\n\0@\0!\0 \0\6\0\0\0\5\0\0

\0@\0\0\0\0\0\0\0@\0\0\0\0\0\0\0@\0\0\0\0\0\0\0000\2\0\0\0\0\0\0000\2\0\0\0\0\0\0\10\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\0\0\4\0\0\0@,\5\0\0\0\0\0@,\5\0\0\0\0\0@,\5\

0\0\0\0\0\34\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\34\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\20\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\1\0\0\0\5\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0004i\5\0\0\0\0\0004i\5\

0\0\0\0\0\0\0\20\0\0\0\0\0\1\0\0\0\6\0\0\0\330m\5\0\0\0\0\0\330m\25\0\0\0\0\0\330m\25\0\0\0\0\0\20\t\0\0\0\0\0\0`\t\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\20\0\0\0\0\0\2\

0\0\0\6\0\0\0\0n\5\0\0\0\0\0\0n\25\0\0\0\0\0\0n\25\0\0\0\0\0\260\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\260\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\10\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\4\0\0\0\4\0\0\0p\2\0\0\0\0\0\0p\2

\0\0\0\0\0\0p\2\0\0\0\0\0\0 \0\0\0\0\0\0\0 \0\0\0\0\0\0\0\4\0\0\0\0\0\0\0P\345td\4\0\0\0\\,\5\0\0\0\0\0\\,\5\0\0\0\0\0\\,\5\0\0\0\0\0L\r\0\0\0\0\0\

0L\r\0\0\0\0\0\0\4\0\0\0\0\0\0\0Q\345td\6\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0"..., 640) = 640

lseek(3, 624, SEEK_SET)                 = 624

read(3, "\4\0\0\0\20\0\0\0\1\0\0\0GNU\0\0\0\0\0\2\0\0\0\6\0\0\0\t\0\0\0", 32) = 32

mmap(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x2af7dbfe7000

fstat(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=384016, ...}) = 0

mmap(NULL, 1406776, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0x2af7dbfe8000

madvise(0x2af7dbfe8000, 1406776, MADV_SEQUENTIAL|0x1) = 0

mprotect(0x2af7dc03f000, 1050424, PROT_NONE) = 0

mmap(0x2af7dc13e000, 8192, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x56000) = 0x2af7dc13e000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/lib/libsysfs.so.1", O_RDONLY)    = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\2\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0>\0\1\0\0\0\240/\0\0\0\0\0\0@\0\0\0\0\0\0\0p\300\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0@\0008\0\6\0@\0\31\0\30\0\1\0\0\0\5

\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\34\270\0\0\0\0\0\0\34\270\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\20\0\0\0\0\0\1\0\0\0\6\0\0\0 \270\0\0\0\0\0\0 \270

\20\0\0\0\0\0 \270\20\0\0\0\0\0\340\4\0\0\0\0\0\0\350\4\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\20\0\0\0\0\0\2\0\0\0\6\0\0\0H\270\0\0\0\0\0\0H\270\20\0\0\0\0\0H\270\20\0\0

\0\0\0\220\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\220\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\10\0\0\0\0\0\0\0P\345td\4\0\0\0h\243\0\0\0\0\0\0h\243\0\0\0\0\0\0h\243\0\0\0\0\0\0L\4\0\0\0\0\0\0L\4\0\0

\0\0\0\0\4\0\0\0\0\0\0\0Q\345td\6\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\10\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\200\25\4e\

0(\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\10\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\203\0\0\0\235\0\0\0>\0\0\0H\0\0\0\207\0\0\0

h\0\0\0.\0\0\0+\0\0\0D\0\0\0\227\0\0\0\0\0\0\0q\0\0\0c\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\224\0\0\0i\0\0\0\206\0\0\0\0\0\0\0P\0\0\0\0\0\0\0"..., 640) = 640

fstat(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=50864, ...}) = 0

mmap(NULL, 1096968, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0x2af7dc140000

madvise(0x2af7dc140000, 1096968, MADV_SEQUENTIAL|0x1) = 0

mprotect(0x2af7dc14c000, 1047816, PROT_NONE) = 0

mmap(0x2af7dc24b000, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0xb000) = 0x2af7dc24b000

close(3)                                = 0

mmap(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x2af7dc24c000

mmap(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x2af7dc24d000

mprotect(0x2af7dbfdc000, 12288, PROT_READ) = 0

mprotect(0x2af7dbc7d000, 4096, PROT_READ) = 0

arch_prctl(ARCH_SET_FS, 0x2af7dc24cae0) = 0

munmap(0x2af7dbb7e000, 84793)           = 0

open("/dev/urandom", O_RDONLY)          = 3

read(3, "\225\376\377\245\263v\23F", 8) = 8

close(3)                                = 0

brk(0)                                  = 0x521000

brk(0x542000)                           = 0x542000

open("/etc/sensors.conf", O_RDONLY)     = 3

open("/proc/mounts", O_RDONLY)          = 4

fstat(4, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0444, st_size=0, ...}) = 0

mmap(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x2af7dbb7e000

read(4, "rootfs / rootfs rw 0 0\n/dev/root / ext3 rw,noatime,data=ordered 0 0\nproc /proc proc rw 0 0\nsysfs /sys sysfs rw 0 0\nudev /dev tmpfs rw,

nosuid 0 0\ndevpts /dev/pts devpts rw 0 0\nshm /dev/shm tmpfs rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec 0 0\nusbfs /proc/bus/usb usbfs rw 0 0\n/dev/sda2 /mnt/win_d nt

fs ro,uid=0,gid=100,umask=0727,nls=iso8859-1,errors=continue,mft_zone_multiplier=1 0 0\n", 1024) = 364

close(4)                                = 0

munmap(0x2af7dbb7e000, 4096)            = 0

open("/proc/mounts", O_RDONLY)          = 4

fstat(4, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0444, st_size=0, ...}) = 0

mmap(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x2af7dbb7e000

read(4, "rootfs / rootfs rw 0 0\n/dev/root / ext3 rw,noatime,data=ordered 0 0\nproc /proc proc rw 0 0\nsysfs /sys sysfs rw 0 0\nudev /dev tmpfs rw,

nosuid 0 0\ndevpts /dev/pts devpts rw 0 0\nshm /dev/shm tmpfs rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec 0 0\nusbfs /proc/bus/usb usbfs rw 0 0\n/dev/sda2 /mnt/win_d nt

fs ro,uid=0,gid=100,umask=0727,nls=iso8859-1,errors=continue,mft_zone_multiplier=1 0 0\n", 1024) = 364

close(4)                                = 0

munmap(0x2af7dbb7e000, 4096)            = 0

lstat("/sys/class/hwmon", {st_mode=S_IFDIR|0755, st_size=0, ...}) = 0

lstat("/sys/class/hwmon", {st_mode=S_IFDIR|0755, st_size=0, ...}) = 0

open("/sys/class/hwmon", O_RDONLY|O_NONBLOCK|O_DIRECTORY) = 4

fstat(4, {st_mode=S_IFDIR|0755, st_size=0, ...}) = 0

fcntl(4, F_SETFD, FD_CLOEXEC)           = 0

getdents(4, /* 2 entries */, 4096)      = 48

getdents(4, /* 0 entries */, 4096)      = 0

close(4)                                = 0

write(2, "Can\'t access procfs/sysfs file\n", 31Can't access procfs/sysfs file

) = 31

write(2, "Unable to find i2c bus information;\nFor 2.6 kernels, make sure you have mounted sysfs and libsensors\nwas compiled with sysfs support!\n

For older kernels, make sure you have done \'modprobe i2c-proc\'!\n", 198Unable to find i2c bus information;

For 2.6 kernels, make sure you have mounted sysfs and libsensors

was compiled with sysfs support!

For older kernels, make sure you have done 'modprobe i2c-proc'!

) = 198

exit_group(1)                           = ?

Process 14077 detached
```

This is the more interessting part... No i2c here:

```
hunter log # ls /sys/devices/platform

floppy.0  i2c-2  i2c-3  i2c-4  i2c-9191  i8042  power  serial8250  uevent  vesafb.0

```

```
hunter log # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

i2c_dev                11080  0

eeprom                  8528  0

i2c_isa                 6400  0

i2c_nforce2             8640  0

nvidia               5419668  0

hunter log #
```

```
hunter log # sensors

Can't access procfs/sysfs file

Unable to find i2c bus information;

For 2.6 kernels, make sure you have mounted sysfs and libsensors

was compiled with sysfs support!

For older kernels, make sure you have done 'modprobe i2c-proc'!

```

```
hunter log # /etc/init.d/lm_sensors start

 * Re-caching dependency info (mtimes differ)...

 * Could not get dependency info for "lm_sensors"!

 * Please run:

 *   # /sbin/depscan.sh

 * to try and fix this.

 * Re-caching dependency info (mtimes differ)...

 * Could not get dependency info for "lm_sensors"!

 * Please run:

 *   # /sbin/depscan.sh

 * to try and fix this.

 * Re-caching dependency info (mtimes differ)...

 * Could not get dependency info for "lm_sensors"!

 * Please run:

 *   # /sbin/depscan.sh

 * to try and fix this.

 * Re-caching dependency info (mtimes differ)...

 * Could not get dependency info for "lm_sensors"!

 * Please run:

 *   # /sbin/depscan.sh

 * to try and fix this.

 * Loading lm_sensors modules...

 *   Loading i2c-nforce2 ...                                                                                                                 [ ok ]

 *   Loading i2c-isa ...                                                                                                                     [ !! ]

 *   Loading smbus-arp ...                                                                                                                   [ !! ]

 *   Loading eeprom ...                                                                                                                      [ !! ]

 *   Loading it87 ...                                                                                                                        [ !! ]

 * Initializing sensors ...                                                                                                                  [ !! ]
```

Have anyone else using amd64 kernel-2.6 similar problems?

----------

## Eduard.Czimbalmos

I have similar problem on a HP NC8000 laptop.

eduard linux # sensors

Can't access procfs/sysfs file

Unable to find i2c bus information;

For 2.6 kernels, make sure you have mounted sysfs and libsensors

was compiled with sysfs support!

For older kernels, make sure you have done 'modprobe i2c-proc'!

But I don't have the SMBus device either:

eduard linux # lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82855PM Processor to I/O Controller (rev 03)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82855PM Processor to AGP Controller (rev 03)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 03)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 03)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 03)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-M) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 03)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev 83)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801DBM (ICH4-M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 03)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801DBM (ICH4-M) IDE Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.6 Modem: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Modem Controller (rev 03)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV350 [Mobility Radeon 9600 M10]

02:06.0 CardBus bridge: O2 Micro, Inc. OZ711M3/MC3 4-in-1 MemoryCardBus Controller

02:06.1 CardBus bridge: O2 Micro, Inc. OZ711M3/MC3 4-in-1 MemoryCardBus Controller

02:06.2 System peripheral: O2 Micro, Inc. OZ711Mx 4-in-1 MemoryCardBus Accelerator

02:06.3 CardBus bridge: O2 Micro, Inc. OZ711M3/MC3 4-in-1 MemoryCardBus Controller

02:0d.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments TSB43AB22/A IEEE-1394a-2000 Controller (PHY/Link)

02:0e.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme BCM5705M_2 Gigabit Ethernet (rev 03)

eduard linux #

I tried with a kubuntu livecd, the device it should be:

0000:00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) SMBus Controller (rev 03)

Kernel:

eduard linux # uname -a

Linux eduard 2.6.17-gentoo-r2 #2 PREEMPT Wed Jul 12 09:29:45 CEST 2006 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1500MHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

I suspect that the kernel does not recognize the device.

Any advice?

----------

## chy1013m1

Hi, about HP nc8000, I managed to get SMbus to appear.. by using *vanilla-sources* , not gentoo-sources.. as soon as I switch back to gentoo-sources, it disappears

now I can execute sensors.. and get PC health data out of it  :Very Happy: 

----------

## lovecraft

Hi,

I am in a similar situation.  AMD64x2, 939Dual-VSTA, gentoo-sources-2.6.17-r8, all lm_sensors and hw monitoring compiled as modules.  sensors-detect works to load these modules:

```
MODULE_0=i2c-ali1563

MODULE_1=i2c-isa

MODULE_2=eeprom

MODULE_3=w83627ehf

```

sensors -s produces the "Can't access procfs/sysfs file" error messages

 *Philantrop wrote:*   

> This is interesting. sensors is looking for another directory below /sys/class/hwmon/ which you don't have for reasons unknown:
> 
> ```
> gentest ~ # ls -l /sys/class/hwmon/
> 
> ...

 

I have nothing in the hwmon directory except "." and "..".

 *Philantrop wrote:*   

> I suppose your /sys/devices/platform/i2c-9191/ looks something like this?
> 
> ```
> drwxr-xr-x 3 root root    0 15. Jun 21:02 9191-0290
> 
> ...

 

In my case, there is nothing related to i2c under /sys/devices/platform.  lsmod produces this output, edited to remove things I knew didn't pertain:

```
Module                  Size  Used by

i2c_dev                13512  0 

ns558                   5952  0 

radeonfb              112320  1 

i2c_algo_bit           10632  1 radeonfb

uli526x                19860  0 

i2c_ali15x3            10308  0 

i2c_ali1563             9924  0 

i2c_core               30080  5 i2c_dev,radeonfb,i2c_algo_bit,i2c_ali15x3,i2c_ali1563

sl811_hcd              15616  0 

```

Anyone try one of the later "testing" kernels to see if this is fixed?

----------

## curio77

I'm in the same boat: Gigabyte GA-P945-S3, gentoo-sources-2.6.17-r8, lm_sensors-2.10.0. sensors-detect runs successfully and suggests the following modules:

```
MODULE_0=i2c-isa

MODULE_1=eeprom

MODULE_2=it87
```

However, "sensors -s" and "sensors" both fail despite these modules being loaded:

```
Can't access procfs/sysfs file

Unable to find i2c bus information;

For 2.6 kernels, make sure you have mounted sysfs and libsensors

was compiled with sysfs support!

For older kernels, make sure you have done 'modprobe i2c-proc'!
```

My "/sys/class/hwmon" directory is empty, too.  My "/sys/devices/platform/i2c-9191" directory contains the following:

```
i2c-adapter:i2c-9191  name  power  uevent
```

wherein "i2c-adapter:i2c-9191" links to "/sys/devices/platform/i2c-9191/i2c-adapter:i2c-9191", where "device/name" yields "ISA main adapter".

lspci says:

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 945G/GZ/P/PL Express Memory Controller Hub (rev 02)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 945G/GZ/P/PL Express PCI Express Root Port (rev 02)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 01)

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 4 (rev 01)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #1 (rev 01)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #2 (rev 01)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #3 (rev 01)

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #4 (rev 01)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 01)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev e1)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GB/GR (ICH7 Family) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 01)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801GB/GR/GH (ICH7 Family) Serial ATA Storage Controller IDE (rev 01)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 01)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GeForce 7900 GT (rev a1)

03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. Unknown device 8168 (rev 01)

04:01.0 Multimedia video controller: Brooktree Corporation Bt848 Video Capture (rev 11)
```

Specifically, there is an SMBus adapter.

Any idea anyone?

----------

## Laitr Keiows

 *curio77 wrote:*   

> Any idea anyone?

 

Try disabling ACPI sleep states in kernel config.

http://lkml.org/lkml/2006/7/26/249

And try upgrading to sys-apps/lm_sensors-2.10.1

Also read here: http://lists.lm-sensors.org/pipermail/lm-sensors/2006-May/016229.html

----------

## curio77

 *Laitr Keiows wrote:*   

>  *curio77 wrote:*   Any idea anyone? 
> 
> Try disabling ACPI sleep states in kernel config.
> 
> http://lkml.org/lkml/2006/7/26/249
> ...

 

Where are those?  Under "ACPI Support", there's no such option, nor could I find anything like that in the ".config".  I do have ACPI enabled, with modules for buttons, video, fan, processor (+ thermal zone).  I figure this hint refers to "suspend" support, but I couldn't find that option either. In conclusion, I'm not sure this applies to current kernels any more (there's no CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP option).

Applying the patch at

 *Laitr Keiows wrote:*   

> Also read here: http://lists.lm-sensors.org/pipermail/lm-sensors/2006-May/016229.html

 

succeeds but doesn't seem to have any effect (yes, I did add the kernel command line parameter).

 *Laitr Keiows wrote:*   

> And try upgrading to sys-apps/lm_sensors-2.10.1

 

This appears to just change the text of the error message to:

```
No sensors found!

Make sure you loaded all the kernel drivers you need.

Try sensors-detect to find out which these are.
```

All modules suggested by "sensors-detect" are loaded (just as with the older version of lm_sensors).

----------

## Laitr Keiows

 *curio77 wrote:*   

> I'm not sure this applies to current kernels any more (there's no CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP option).

 

What version of kernel do you use? I'm using 2.6.18-suspend2

```
$ cat .config | grep ACPI_SLEEP

#CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP is not set
```

----------

## curio77

 *Laitr Keiows wrote:*   

>  *curio77 wrote:*   I'm not sure this applies to current kernels any more (there's no CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP option). 
> 
> What version of kernel do you use? I'm using 2.6.18-suspend2

 

Used to use gentoo-sources-2.6.17-r[78]; I have now upgraded to (unstable) gentoo-sources-2.6.18-r2 without any changes in this regard.

 *Laitr Keiows wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> $ cat .config | grep ACPI_SLEEP
> 
> ...

 

Yields nothing on my system.

----------

## Laitr Keiows

 *curio77 wrote:*   

> Used to use gentoo-sources-2.6.17-r[78]; I have now upgraded to (unstable) gentoo-sources-2.6.18-r2 without any changes in this regard.

 

I'm experiencing same problem as you. Even with vanilla-sources-2.6.19_rc3

Gonna file a bug at http://bugme.osdl.org/ even after looking at http://bugme.osdl.org/show_bug.cgi?id=4391

If it happen that you fill the bug before me there please let me know.

----------

## Vulpes_

Had the same problem as the others: lm_sensors set up correctly, but no go and complaints about sysfs. On my mobo (Gigabyte P965-DS4) there is an IT8718F sensor chip, and according to the lm_sensors homepage supported hardware section, this chip is only supported by lm_sensors-2.10.1. Moreover, it is only supported by kernel 2.6.19 by default, as earlier kernels must be patched to run lm_sensors with this chip properly (patch provided on the page).

Solution: upgrade kernel 2.6.19-r2 and lm_sensors 2.10.1, both ~ARCH. This way, lm_sensors works like a charm, although the default readings a far from perfect, but hey, what is /etc/sensors.conf is for? Other good things are that with the kernel upgrade I got rid of the annoying "Port is slow to respond..." SATA-bug at boot, and this kernel finally supports the JMicron SATA/PATA Controller integrated to my mobo.

----------

## shadco

vulpes

thanks I think you finally put me on the right trial.

I'm trying to fix this in Kubuntu 2.6.17 with a gigabyte ga-965p-ds3

----------

## Vulpes_

 *shadco wrote:*   

> vulpes
> 
> thanks I think you finally put me on the right trial.
> 
> I'm trying to fix this in Kubuntu 2.6.17 with a gigabyte ga-965p-ds3

 

According to Google, the DS3 uses the same sensor-chip as the DS4, so the solution should be also the same. Moreover, I found a sample sensors.conf, too:

http://khali.linux-fr.org/devel/lm-sensors/sensors-Gigabyte-965P-DS3.conf

----------

